

'John Doe' Who Fought FBI Spying Freed From Gag Order After 6 Years (2010) - iamwil
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/08/nsl-gag-order-lifted/

======
sharth
Note that this is from two years ago. This is not "breaking news".

He also did an AMA on Reddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/fjfby/iama_director_of...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/fjfby/iama_director_of_an_isp_who_was_the_first_person/)

------
noveltyacct
Thank you for reminding me that storing my user's data on U.S. soil should be
avoided at all costs.

